# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Uudet bussit 2013

## kuukanko

TKL:n johtokunta on tällä viikolla käsitellyt ensi vuoden uusien bussien hankintaa. Esityslistateksti

Sen mukaan:



> Huomioiden kaluston poistuman sekä joukkoliikennepäällikön lausuman, investointeja linja-autoihin esitetään tehtäväksi tarpeen mukaisesti yhteensä 2,15 milj. eurolla, josta 2,00 milj. euroa varattaisiin 8 uuden ja 0,15 milj. euroa 3 käytettynä hankittavan linja-auton hankintaan. Uusinvestointien osalta esitetään, että 1,00 miljoonaa euroa käytetään vuoden 2013 alussa kuluvana vuonna toteutetun kilpailutuksen pohjalta kiireellisenä lisähankintana tehtävän neljän telilinja-auton hankintaan ja 1,00 miljoonaa euroa varataan vuonna 2013 toteutettavan erillisen kilpailutuksen kautta toteutettavaan linja-autohankintaan. Käytettyjen linja-autojen hankinnan yhteydessä pyritään selvittämään mahdollisuutta hankkia kokemuksia varten ostamalla tai vuokraamalla myös kaasuvoimalla toimiva linja-auto


Ensimmäiset 4 teliä tulisivat siis lisähankintana Volvolta jo tehdyn tilauksen jatkoksi. Hankintailmoitus

----------


## Eppu

Tuon kaasukäyttöisen auton osalta vois todeta että sellaista ei varmaankaan ole Suomesta saatavana - tai ainakaan yhtäkään kunnollista ja sopivan ikäistä. Sellainen pitäisi hankkia/vuokrata esim. länsinaapurista.

Ilmeisesti nuo 4 uutta lisäteliä tulevat sitten jo vuodenvahteessa? (numerot #17-20)

----------


## kuukanko

Listatekstissä mainittu erillinen kilpailutus 4 telin hankkimiseksi on käynnistynyt: http://www.hankintailmoitukset.fi/fi...w/2012-064672/

Bussien toimitus olisi viimeistään 4.10.2013.

Itse en ainakaan löytänyt tarjouspyynnöstä, että tarjottavien bussien ikää olisi rajoitettu, vaikka uusia selvästikin halutaan ostaa. Vaikkapa HSL-alueelta 550:lta ensi elokuussa vapautuvista teleistä voisi saada kohtuullisella rempalla tuohon kilpailuun soveltuvia  :Smile:

----------


## Lasse

TKL 19 ja 21 (teli Volvo 8900 LE) ajoivat koekilvillä varustettuna puolisen tuntia sitten Mannerheimintietä pohjoiseen. Ilmeisesti saapuneet hetkeä aiemmin Viking XPRS:llä Suomeen.

----------


## tohpeeri

> TKL 19 ja 21 (teli Volvo 8900 LE) ajoivat koekilvillä varustettuna puolisen tuntia sitten Mannerheimintietä pohjoiseen. Ilmeisesti saapuneet hetkeä aiemmin Viking XPRS:llä Suomeen.


Ja vastaavat autot 18 ja 20 seisoivat n. klo 13 Helsingin Olympiatermaanilla satama-alueella.

----------


## NS

> Ja vastaavat autot 18 ja 20 seisoivat n. klo 13 Helsingin Olympiatermaanilla satama-alueella.


Luultavasti jompikumpi näistä ajeli Mannerheimintietä pohjoiseen Hesperian puiston kohdalla n. klo 17.20. Etulinjakilvessä luki TKL.

----------


## Resiina

> Luultavasti jompikumpi näistä ajeli Mannerheimintietä pohjoiseen Hesperian puiston kohdalla n. klo 17.20. Etulinjakilvessä luki TKL.


18 meni Mannerheimintietä, siitä päätellen että auto 20 oli samoihin aikoihin Sörnäisten rantatiellä ja suuntasi kohti lahdenväylää.

----------


## Lasse

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...type=1&theater

----------


## Karosa

> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...type=1&theater


Noissa onkin sähköovet.  :Wink:

----------


## jtm

TKL:t #18 (BPT-718), #19 (BPT-719), #20 (BPT-720) ja #21 (BPT-721) ovat saapuneet Nekalaan. Edellä mainittujen sähköovien lisäksi autoista löytyy kuljettajalla pään yläpuolella kamerat takaoville sekä matkustajien iloksi WIFI-verkko  :Laughing:  Ihan ok vehje ajaa. Vähän jäykkä ohjaus oli mut hienoja vehkeitä  :Smile:

----------


## Karosa

> matkustajien iloksi WIFI-verkko


HAH! Heti piti mennä Onnibussia matkimaan...  :Laughing:

----------


## Rester

> HAH! Heti piti mennä Onnibussia matkimaan...


Niin, kumpikos niitä busseja oli aiemmin tilaamassa, Onnibus vai TKL?  :Wink:  Yhtä kaikki, eiköhän nuo molemmat ole tehneet itse nuo ratkaisut noihin autoihin.  :Smile: 

Missäs jtm pääsi niitä jo ajamaan? Aina oon väärässä paikassa väärään aikaan  :Laughing:

----------


## jtm

> Missäs jtm pääsi niitä jo ajamaan? Aina oon väärässä paikassa väärään aikaan


Ihan tontilla pääsin hiukan koekäyttämään  :Razz:  Ilmeisesti vasta tänään iltapäivästä tulleet. Valitettavasti näistäkin katiskoista löytyi turva-aitio. Plussana näen ne sähköovet  :Smile:   Mutta Rester oletkos kuullut sanontaa "Nopeat syövät hitaat"  :Wink:  Tuosta WIFI-yhteydestä kertoo keskisillalla ikkunassa oleva paperinen lappu.

----------


## tlajunen

> HAH! Heti piti mennä Onnibussia matkimaan...


...ja molemmat matkivat HKL:ää.  :Smile:

----------


## kuukanko

> Listatekstissä mainittu erillinen kilpailutus 4 telin hankkimiseksi on käynnistynyt


Ja kilpailun voitti Volvo Finland: http://www.hankintailmoitukset.fi/fi...w/2013-012918/

----------


## killerpop

Onnibusin Citywide autoja alkaa olla valmiina, tässäpä jo kuvaa
http://phototrans.net/14,632368,4.html

----------


## bussifriikki

> Onnibusin Citywide autoja alkaa olla valmiina, tässäpä jo kuvaa
> http://phototrans.net/14,632368,4.html


Tampereen värit pukevat tuota mallia paremmin kuin HSL:n.

----------


## KriZuu

> Onnibusin Citywide autoja alkaa olla valmiina, tässäpä jo kuvaa
> http://phototrans.net/14,632368,4.html


Mielenkiintoinen kylkinumero  :Very Happy:

----------


## Karosa

> Tampereen värit pukevat tuota mallia paremmin kuin HSL:n.


Auto näyttää fiksummalta noisa väreissä kun HSL:n, varmaan syystä että keula on sininen kokonaan, ja näyttää tökeröltä sen takia. 

En kuitenkaan sano, ettäkö se olisi HSL:n väreissä ruma.  :Tongue: 




> Mielenkiintoinen kylkinumero


Siinä onkin sitten varaa tälle vuodelle tulla vielä 995 autoa lisää.  :Wink:

----------


## Allison

> Siinä onkin sitten varaa tälle vuodelle tulla vielä 995 autoa lisää.


Näköjään osasivat laittaa Puolassa kylkinumeron speksien mukaisella fontilla, eli OB:n omalla fontilla (Gotham).

Mutta: Jännityksellä odotetaan puskissa kameroiden kanssa, onko seuraavan sarjan auton numero 14005 vai 14001?

Siinäpä foorumilaisille spekulantin poikaista.

----------


## Karosa

> onko seuraavan sarjan auton numero 14005 vai 14001?


Jos seuraavan auton numero tosiaan on 14001 tai 14005, niin mihin tämä numerointi perustuu?  :Laughing:

----------


## Prompter

> Jos seuraavan auton numero tosiaan on 14001 tai 14005, niin mihin tämä numerointi perustuu?


Ensimmäiset kaksi numeroa kertovat hankinta/käyttöönottovuoden ja seuraavat kolme kertovat ensimmäisessä tapauksessa kyseisen vuoden autonumeron (mallia HelB / Veolia) ja toisessa tapauksessa järjestysnumeron koko kalustossa.

----------


## Karosa

> Ensimmäiset kaksi numeroa kertovat hankinta/käyttöönottovuoden ja seuraavat kolme kertovat ensimmäisessä tapauksessa kyseisen vuoden autonumeron


Kyllähän minä sen tiedän, mutta tuo logiikka katoaa jos seuraava auto on 14001 tai 14005.  :Wink:

----------


## tlajunen

> Kyllähän minä sen tiedän, mutta tuo logiikka katoaa jos seuraava auto on 14001 tai 14005.


Kannattaa ehkä lukea se Prompterin virke loppuun asti.  :Wink:

----------


## J_J

Ehkäpä mediajulkisuutta ei enää saada riittävästi, ellei "keksitä" numeroida autoja joka vuosi eri tavoin?  :Wink:

----------


## Allison

Teimme tehtaalla autojen tarkastusta ja koeajoa Slupskin seudulla. Viimeistely ja laatu vaikuttavat todella hyvältä. Tässä pari kuvaa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:46 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:27 ----------

Ylläpito voi poistaa tämän viestin jos alkaa muistuttaa valokuvagalleriaa, mutta tässä vielä yksityiskohtia Tampereen uusista autoista.

Kaikenlaisia erikoisia lisävarusteita tilattiin. Invertteri takoo auton 24VDC:stä 230VAC50Hz niin että matkustamon pistorasioista voi ladata läppäreitä jne. Lisäksi keskellä autoa, kattokanavaan on rakennettu ATK-tila, jonne on 230V syöttö ja lähiverkkokaapelit (IP-kameroilta). Sinne asennetaan 4G-reititin, joka jakaa wlania ja lania.



Ulkokautin erottuu mustana. Kuljettaja voi kojetaulun keinukytkimestä valita, kuuluuko kuulutukset ulos vai sisään. Myös oppaalla on mikrofoni. Kuskin mikrofonin tangentti on jalkapoljin.






Moottoritilaa hallitsee EEV -kiuas. Kompuran asennus on uudenlainen; vaijerista tehty leijupeti.

----------


## Karosa

> Kaikenlaisia erikoisia lisävarusteita tilattiin. Invertteri takoo auton 24VDC:stä 230VAC50Hz niin että matkustamon pistorasioista voi ladata läppäreitä jne.


Tilasitte kaikennäköisiä härpäkkeitä, paitsi parempia istuimia kuin nuo.  :Sad:  Mitähän veikkaat, kauanko nuo pistorasiat pysyvät puhtaina/ehjinä kun ovat tolla tavalla auki? Muuten kyllä näyttää tyylikkäältä nuo.  :Smile:

----------


## Allison

> Tilasitte kaikennäköisiä härpäkkeitä, paitsi parempia istuimia kuin nuo.  Mitähän veikkaat, kauanko nuo pistorasiat pysyvät puhtaina/ehjinä kun ovat tolla tavalla auki? Muuten kyllä näyttää tyylikkäältä nuo.


Juuri siksi noissa ei ole kansia, ettei niistä tulee "tuhkakuppeja" (töhnät näkee ja ne poistetaan heti) ja toisaalta ettei kansia rikota. 230 voltin jännite yleensä ehkäisee pistorasiaantökkimisviettiä, mutta voi olla että pääsemme auton kameravalvontajärjestelmästä vielä joskus toteamaan darwin-palkinnon voittajan.

----------


## Elias

Miksi autot on numeroitu niin vaikeasti viidellä numerolla? Eikö vain 1:stä voitu lähteä tai jatkaa Mötön vanhan logiikan mukaan, niinkuin 1, 11 ja 31? Tosin Möttöhän on eri firma.

Mikrofoneista puheen ollen: aiotaanko niitä hyödyntää? Tuleeko kuulutukset?  :Smile:

----------


## Rester

Onhan noita kuulutuslaitteita TKL:n Volvoissa kuulutuslaitteet olemassa, eri asia, käytetäänkö niitä.  :Wink:  Käsittääkseni nykyinen infojärjestelmä ei pysäkkikuulutuksia mahdollista, ellei sitten manuaalisesti kuulutella, mikä kuulostaa aika absurdilta pidemmän päälle.  :Wink:

----------


## PepeB

http://www.omnibuss.se/forum/index.php?topic=57132.0

Pakko sanoa, että tuo väritys sopii paremmin Citywideen kuin HSL:n tai Tampereen joukkoliikenteen väritykset. Varsinkin katon rajan väritys etukulmasta taaksepäin toimii paremmin noissa.

----------


## Eppu

> Tilasitte kaikennäköisiä härpäkkeitä, paitsi parempia istuimia kuin nuo.


Ei nuo välttämättä huonoja tuoleja ole. Sittenhän sen näkee kun pääsee testaamaan. Ainakin istuinosan muotoilu näyttäis olevan sellainen että siinä takapuoli pysynee paikoillaan. Toista olivat muinaisten omnicityjen istuimet, jotka eivät oikeasti olleet mistään kotoisin.

----------


## Nak

> Ei nuo välttämättä huonoja tuoleja ole. Sittenhän sen näkee kun pääsee testaamaan. Ainakin istuinosan muotoilu näyttäis olevan sellainen että siinä takapuoli pysynee paikoillaan. Toista olivat muinaisten omnicityjen istuimet, jotka eivät oikeasti olleet mistään kotoisin.


Näyttävät samoilta istuimilta kun Vdl citea lle:ssä ihan hyvät penkit katuri tarkoitukseen, helpot ja halvat ylläpitää  :Wink:

----------


## Lasse

> Näyttävät samoilta istuimilta kun Vdl citea lle:ssä ihan hyvät penkit katuri tarkoitukseen, helpot ja halvat ylläpitää


Harvemminhan Kiel-istuimista kuuleekaan negatiivista. Ehdottomasti yksi parhaita valmistajia  :Smile:

----------


## Nak

> Harvemminhan Kiel-istuimista kuuleekaan negatiivista. Ehdottomasti yksi parhaita valmistajia


Näinpä! 

Nykyään kuluttajat vaan tuntuvat suorastaan vaativan tämän kaltaisia istuimia matkustamoon  :Wink:

----------


## Allison

Istuin on Kiel Ideo:

http://www.kiel-sitze.de/index.php?puid=2&pageid=76


Kangas on Holdsworthin kataloogista "Vogue" tyypiltään PQC03:

http://www.holdsworthfabrics.com/con...e-pattern-card

http://www.holdsworthfabrics.com/

----------


## deepthroat

Kun tietää, kuinka pitkä linja tuo 25 on ja kuinka pitkiä matkoja kerrallaan yksittäiset matkustajat istuvat, niin penkithän ovat lähes ideaaleja käyttötarkoitukseen. Ehkä hieman vähemmän pehmustetta ja löysää kangasta olisivat riittäneet kyllä tuohon Jankan päähän veisteltäväksi ja revittäväksi. Toivottavasti kuljettajan penkki on sitten ilmasäätöinen Recaro tai Isri, sillä kuljettajahan se kaupunkiliikenteen autossa pisimpään joutuu istumaan...

----------


## Allison

Sain juuri iloisen puhelun: kaikki neljä autoamme pölähtivät tänään Scanian pihaan Konalassa!

----------


## Lasse

Onnibus:in uudet Citywidet saapuivat tänään Helsinkiin. Kuvia, olkaa hyvät!

----------


## jtm

Tänään Maanantaina 29.7 aamupäivästä Scanian pihassa Tampereella näytti pihassa möllöttävän Onnibusin #13004, #13003, #13002 sekä sisällä hallissa #13001.

----------


## J_J

> Tänään Maanantaina 29.7 aamupäivästä Scanian pihassa Tampereella näytti pihassa möllöttävän Onnibusin #13004, #13003, #13002 sekä sisällä hallissa #13001.


Taitaa olla noilla neljällä edessään vielä aika monta tuhatta yötä samaisessa pihassa, hyvä että totuttelevat asiaan ennen kuin tositoimet alkaa...

----------


## VHi

> Taitaa olla noilla neljällä edessään vielä aika monta tuhatta yötä samaisessa pihassa, hyvä että totuttelevat asiaan ennen kuin tositoimet alkaa...


Aika "hauskoja" nuo JJ:n heitot. Ei taida olla busseissa muuta vikaa kuin että ovat väärää merkkiä ja väärän liikennlitsijän kalustoa.

----------


## tkp

> Aika "hauskoja" nuo JJ:n heitot. Ei taida olla busseissa muuta vikaa kuin että ovat väärää merkkiä ja väärän liikennlitsijän kalustoa.


Mitäs hauskaa JJ:n viestissä oli. Tottahan tuo tulee olemaan...

----------


## Rester

No jos yhtään on verrattavissa ensimmäisiin Volvon Puolan-tuotannon 8700 LE-eriin, niin tulevat viettämään pitkiä aikoja pajalla, kun lastentauteja ja ominaisvikoja alkaa hiljalleen pulpahdella pintaan. Siihen nähden 1 vara-auto tuntuu todella optimistiselta, mutta toki hyvä, jos riittää.

----------


## kalle.

> No jos yhtään on verrattavissa ensimmäisiin Volvon Puolan-tuotannon 8700 LE-eriin, niin tulevat viettämään pitkiä aikoja pajalla, kun lastentauteja ja ominaisvikoja alkaa hiljalleen pulpahdella pintaan. Siihen nähden 1 vara-auto tuntuu todella optimistiselta, mutta toki hyvä, jos riittää.


MuTua vai perustuuko johonkin parempaankin tilastoon?

----------


## Nak

> No jos yhtään on verrattavissa ensimmäisiin Volvon Puolan-tuotannon 8700 LE-eriin, niin tulevat viettämään pitkiä aikoja pajalla


Tässä tapauksessa taas valmistuspaikalla ei ole mitään väliä. Yhtä p...stä on Tampereellakin tehdyt 8700:t (mm. Nf 444-445) ja saman aikakauden säffle räpellykset.  :Wink:  
En usko että nuo citywidet mitään susia ovat, noista on jo varmaan lego-ominaisuuskin saatu pois  :Very Happy:

----------


## kuukanko

> Ei taida olla busseissa muuta vikaa


Minä ainakin käsitin J_J:n viestin niin, ettei hän tarkoittanut bussien mahdollisia vikoja, vaan kertoi Onnibusin tulevan varikon sijainnin.

----------


## Rester

Nojoo, lastentautinsa joka maassa. Nuo Puolan 8700-sarjat tulivat vain ainakin täällä kuuluisiksi noista alun ovivioistaan.  :Very Happy:  Samanlaista on tosin noissa Turusta tulleissa ruskolaisissa vanhemmiten, ei sillä...

Puhumattakaan noista 7000-sarjan nivelistä, joihin piti vetää metri jos toinenkin uutta johtoa, että saataisiin edes liikkeelle..  :Very Happy: 
Onneksi noista ominaisuuksista kuitenkin aletaan päästä eroon kokemuksen myötä.

----------


## helleh

> Nojoo, lastentautinsa joka maassa. Nuo Puolan 8700-sarjat tulivat vain ainakin täällä kuuluisiksi noista alun ovivioistaan.  Samanlaista on tosin noissa Turusta tulleissa ruskolaisissa vanhemmiten, ei sillä...
> 
> Puhumattakaan noista 7000-sarjan nivelistä, joihin piti vetää metri jos toinenkin uutta johtoa, että saataisiin edes liikkeelle.. 
> Onneksi noista ominaisuuksista kuitenkin aletaan päästä eroon kokemuksen myötä.


Nooh... Noissa Turussa tulleissa 8700- volvoissa on tapeltu ovien kanssa vuodesta 2004 asti, jolloin ne tulivat tehtaalta ulos. Että ei se oo se ikä joka niihin on ovivikoja tehnyt.

----------


## J_J

> Aika "hauskoja" nuo JJ:n heitot. Ei taida olla busseissa muuta vikaa kuin että ovat väärää merkkiä ja väärän liikennlitsijän kalustoa.


Niin, mitä "väärää" niissä on? Lainaamasi kirjoitukseni perustui vain ja ainoastaan tietooni annettuihin faktoihin... Ei kai uusissa Scanioissa mitään vikaa luulisi olevan  :Wink: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 7:16 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 7:13 ----------




> Nooh... Noissa Turussa tulleissa 8700- volvoissa on tapeltu ovien kanssa vuodesta 2004 asti, jolloin ne tulivat tehtaalta ulos. Että ei se oo se ikä joka niihin on ovivikoja tehnyt.


Voinet tarkentaa hieman, millaisista ovivioista on kyse? Turvalaitteiden liiasta herkkyydestä kenties?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 7:17 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 7:13 ----------




> Minä ainakin käsitin J_J:n viestin niin, ettei hän tarkoittanut bussien mahdollisia vikoja, vaan kertoi Onnibusin tulevan varikon sijainnin.


Käsitin itsekin aiemmin tuottamani tekstin juuri samalla tavalla.

----------


## Elias

Onnibusin Citywidet ovat nyt ajossa linjalla 25.

13001: LMA-463
13002: ? (olisiko LMA-461?)
13003: LMA-460
13004: LMA-462 - YS2K4X20001885965

Melko rumia ja halvan oloisia autoja. Ainoa hyvä asia oli ilmastointi. Penkit tuntuivat itselleni peltikuppejakin kovimmilta. Moottori oli sentään hiljainen. Sisätilassa mainostettiin Wi-Fiä sekä 230V sähköpistokkeita. Ainakin 13.42 lähtö Jankasta oli noin 5 minuuttia myöhässä, lienee koululaisten syy. Bussissa mainostettiin myös Onnibusin Helsinki-Tampere reittiä ja jaettiin OB:n asiakaslehti Onnikasta.. Stop-valonkin näyttöviritelmä oli aika erikoisen näköinen.

----------


## Eppu

> Melko rumia ja halvan oloisia autoja.


Ei minusta niinkään. Piristävästi erilaisia ehkä ovat, vaikka ovatkin mun mielestä "väärän"merkkisiä. Sisustuksen radikaali punaisuus on itse asiassa ihan kivasti toimivaa, vaikkakaan tuo lattiamatto ei taida pitkän päälle punaisena kuiteskaan pysyä. Autojen taso ratkeaakin vasta jonkin ajan päästä, siis kunhan noilla keretään tarpeeksi Hämeenkatua täryyttelemään. Ja yllättävää sekin, että tilaajavärit sopivat tuohon malliin ehkä tähänastisista automalleista jopa parhaiten, ainakin mun silmääni.

----------


## Precise

Kokeilin kahdesti tänään ja penkeissä ei ollut moittimista. Päin vastoin, poikkeuksellisen hyviä bussin penkeiksi. WLAN toimi nopeasti ja takkuilematta.

Sen sijaan se pysähdysvalo ei ole kovin nykyaikainen ja toisessa autossa se ei antanut minkäännäköistä ääntä, toisessa taas se piti liikaakin ääntä...

----------


## J_J

> Sen sijaan se pysähdysvalo ei ole kovin nykyaikainen ja toisessa autossa se ei antanut minkäännäköistä ääntä, toisessa taas se piti liikaakin ääntä...


Liekö noissa Scanioissakin kuten Volvoissa ollut jo vuosia: pysähtyy -ääni tulee auton audiojärjestelmästä vahvistimen kautta ja on säädettävissä omasta volume -nupistaan halutulle voimakkuudelle. Varhaisimmissakin Scaloissa ääni myös toistettiin matkustamoon Volvojen tapaan kaiuttimien kautta.

----------


## Topi

> Penkit tuntuivat itselleni peltikuppejakin kovimmilta.


Hyväthän nuo penkit tuntuivat olevan.

----------


## Bussimies

> Ja kilpailun voitti Volvo Finland: http://www.hankintailmoitukset.fi/fi...w/2013-012918/


Uutuuttaan kiiltelevä TKL 25 ajeli tänään Itsenäisyydenkadulla keskustaa kohti klo 15:30 maissa.

----------


## Precise

> Uutuuttaan kiiltelevä TKL 25 ajeli tänään Itsenäisyydenkadulla keskustaa kohti klo 15:30 maissa.


Millainen auto tuo olikaan ja millä linjalla?

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Millainen auto tuo olikaan ja millä linjalla?


TKL 25 on Volvo B7RLE 8900LE.

----------


## Bussimies

> Millainen auto tuo olikaan ja millä linjalla?


Ei ollut linjalla laisinkaan. Ehdin huomata vain että takalinjakilvessä oli jotain tekstiä, mutten saanut selvää siitäkään.

Tosiaan nuo neljä loppuvuoden uutta autoa ovat kaikki kevään vastaavien tapaan Volvo B7RLE 6x2 8900LE -mallia ja numeroiksi tullee 25-28. Tietääkö joku muuten että ehtivätkö nuo edellisen sarjan autot 18-21 valmistua vielä Säfflen nyt jo suljetulta tehtaalta vai tulivatko nekin jo Puolasta?

----------


## Precise

Onko näissäkin WLAN, kopitettu ohjaamo ja ovikamerat?

----------


## Tompsoni

Koppi löytyy mitä tuli katsottua auton kyydistä, joku enemmän tietävä voisikin kertoa lisää. (sähköovet löytyy tuttuun tapaan)

----------


## killerpop

> Ei ollut linjalla laisinkaan. Ehdin huomata vain että takalinjakilvessä oli jotain tekstiä, mutten saanut selvää siitäkään.
> 
> Tosiaan nuo neljä loppuvuoden uutta autoa ovat kaikki kevään vastaavien tapaan Volvo B7RLE 6x2 8900LE -mallia ja numeroiksi tullee 25-28. Tietääkö joku muuten että ehtivätkö nuo edellisen sarjan autot 18-21 valmistua vielä Säfflen nyt jo suljetulta tehtaalta vai tulivatko nekin jo Puolasta?


Kyllä nuo #18, #19, #20 ja #21 tulivat vielä Säfflestä, mm Eliaksen kuvasta selviää tämäkin seikka.

Ja tuntuu että Säfflen tehtaalla on ollut millimetrimitan sijaan tuumamitta käytössä, sillä ainakin TKL #18:n sähköovet pitävät niin kamalaa kirskuntaa ja kolinaa, että ko autolla ei tee mieli matkustaa lainkaan.

----------


## Rester

Tuo "kirskunta" mitä keski- ja takaovet pitävät liikkuessaan (jos tuota tarkoitit?), on ihan tarkoituksellinen turvaominaisuus muuten niin äänettömiin oviin. Toki tuo ääni voisi olla Solariksen tapaan piippaus ennen ovien sulkeutumista, mutta kuitenkin päädyttiin tällaiseen ratkaisuun. Aluksihan noissa ei mitään ääntä ollut.

Tämä sarja tosiaan tuli Puolan tehtaalta kokonaisuudessaan, edellinen oli vielä Säfflen tekosia. Ominaisuuksiltaan autot ovat muuten samoja; turvaohjaamo ja ovikamerat löytyvät, WLAN:n olemassaolosta ei itselläni ole varmaa tietoa.

----------


## tkp

> Tuo "kirskunta" mitä keski- ja takaovet pitävät liikkuessaan (jos tuota tarkoitit?), on ihan tarkoituksellinen turvaominaisuus muuten niin äänettömiin oviin. Toki tuo ääni voisi olla Solariksen tapaan piippaus ennen ovien sulkeutumista, mutta kuitenkin päädyttiin tällaiseen ratkaisuun. Aluksihan noissa ei mitään ääntä ollut.


No ei, vaan ovet pitävät kiinni ollessaan ajon aikana sellaista räminää, kolinaa ja kirskuntaa että matkustamossa melkeinpä sattuu korviin.

----------


## Rester

Ok, pakko myöntää, että olen itsekin yrittänyt jäljittää tämän äänen aiheuttajaa, mutten ole kuskin paikalta kyennyt sen lähdettä paikallistamaan. Aika ilkeä se kitinä kyllä on, etenkin Hämeenkadulla. :/

----------


## Precise

Olen tuohon autoon osunut pari kertaa ja keskiovi tosiaan pitää aivan käsittämätöntä ääntä.

Eikö noita oven sulkeutumisvaroituksia pysty muuttamaan? Solaris-hybridien äänikään ei ole parhaimmasta päästä. Ääni on hyvä olla, mutta mallia voisi ottaa vaikka Helsingin M100- tai M200-junista.

----------


## killerpop

> No ei, vaan ovet pitävät kiinni ollessaan ajon aikana sellaista räminää, kolinaa ja kirskuntaa että matkustamossa melkeinpä sattuu korviin.


Juurikin näin, ja tarkennuksena tosiaan keskiovista kyse. Ovien liikehdintää olisi mielenkiintoista seurata lähietäisyydeltä, mutta korvatulpat pitäisi olla mukana.

----------


## Tompsoni

Näissä #25-#28 busseissa on hyvä ovien sulkeutumisääni, sopivan hiljaisella eikä mitenkään hirveän ärsyttävän kuuloinen.

----------


## Karosa

Tänään n. klo 13:20 lähti ainakin yksi uusi TKL:n Volvo 8900LE-teli Vuosaaren satamasta Kehä III:lle, kylkinumeroa en nähnyt mutta eiköhän asiasta enemmän tietävät tiedä sen/ne jo valmiiksi.

----------


## Eppu

> Tänään n. klo 13:20 lähti ainakin yksi uusi TKL:n Volvo 8900LE-teli Vuosaaren satamasta Kehä III:lle, kylkinumeroa en nähnyt mutta eiköhän asiasta enemmän tietävät tiedä sen/ne jo valmiiksi.


Jaa. Käsittääkseni kaikki tämän vuoden autot on jo toimitettu. Olisiko kyse jostakin muusta? Oliko autossa kylkinumero paikallaan?

----------


## Rebiaf

Tätä vuotta ei ole enää paljoa jäljellä. Olisiko jo seuraavaksi vuodeksi tuleva auto?
Mitä etua liikenteen tilaaja luulee saavansa sähköovista? Vieläpä puolikas kalustopiste... Luotettavuuteen en usko, äänettömyys on riski ja ovatko edes paineilmaovien veroiset nopeudessa. En ole edes matkustanut sähköovisella autolla, joten skeptisyyteni on uutuuden vierastamista. Aiheestako?

----------


## Elias

Ainakin TKL:n 18-21 sarjalaisissa sähköovet kolisee ihan jumalattomasti Hämeenkadulla ja ne on todella hitaita. Ainoot edut lienevät hiljaisuus ja se että ne vievät vähän tilaa. (normaaleihin paineilmaoviin verrattuina)
Niin siis omien kokemusten mukaan. Tämän mukaan säästäisivät polttoainetta.

----------


## Rester

> Tätä vuotta ei ole enää paljoa jäljellä. Olisiko jo seuraavaksi vuodeksi tuleva auto?
> Mitä etua liikenteen tilaaja luulee saavansa sähköovista? Vieläpä puolikas kalustopiste... Luotettavuuteen en usko, äänettömyys on riski ja ovatko edes paineilmaovien veroiset nopeudessa. En ole edes matkustanut sähköovisella autolla, joten skeptisyyteni on uutuuden vierastamista. Aiheestako?


Nopeudessa ei käytännössä ole juurikaan eroa paineilmakäyttöisiin oviin. Äänettömyyden takia noissa poistumisovissa on merkkiääni suljettaessa, ensimmäisissä sähköovisissa ääni on yhtenäinen piippaus, juuri tulleissa 2 lyhyttä piippausta ennen sulkeutumista. Lähes jokaisessa paineilmaovisessa Volvo-sarjassa on ollut jotain ongelmaa ovien kanssa, joko etu- tai takaovi ei suostu aukeutumaan/sulkeutumaan ensimmäisellä yrittämällä ilman pakkokäyttöä (jopa takuuhuoltojenkin jälkeen), kun taas sähköovisissa ovat käyttöongelmat olleet huomattavasti vähäisempiä, etenkin talvikelillä. Ainoa lastentauti on ollut joissain ensimmäisen sarjan yksilöissä tuo edellisissä viesteissä mainittu kovaääninen kitinä esim. Hämpillä.

Nämä siis omiin empiirisiin havaintohin perustuvia.

----------


## Eppu

Näissä sähköovi-Volvoissa on toinenkin epämiellyttävä piirre, nimittäin wifi. En edelleenkään ymmärrä mitä virkaa se toimittaa, kun jokaisella joka nettiä esim. puhelimellaan selaa bussissä, on jo laitteessaan jonkinlainen nettiyhteys. Onkohan kenties koko wifi-touhun pääasiallinen tarkoitus aiheuttaa säteilysairauksia? Ainakin minulla vaikutus on lähes joka kerta jonkinmoinen epämiellyttävä jomotus pään alueella. Ja ei, en kuvittele enkä ole vainoharhainen. Tämä ilmiö toistuu joka kerta kun teen noin 20 minuutin matkan wifillä varustetulla bussilla. Wifittömällä autolla matkustettaessa ilmiötä ei tapahdu.

----------


## Rester

Tuo wifin lähetysteho on kyllä ehkä hieman turhan isolla käyttöalueen kokoon nähden; Hämeenkadulla seistessä oma puhelimeni löytää tuon wifi-yhteyden hyvällä kuuluvuudella, vaikka istuisi Hämeenkadulla wifittömässä autossa kadun toisella puolella. Jopa vastapuolen jalkakäytävällä liikkeen edustalla kenttä löytyy helposti. Samaa käy myös Onnibusin autojen kanssa, ei sen puoleen.

----------


## lkrt

> Näissä sähköovi-Volvoissa on toinenkin epämiellyttävä piirre, nimittäin wifi. En edelleenkään ymmärrä mitä virkaa se toimittaa, kun jokaisella joka nettiä esim. puhelimellaan selaa bussissä, on jo laitteessaan jonkinlainen nettiyhteys. Onkohan kenties koko wifi-touhun pääasiallinen tarkoitus aiheuttaa säteilysairauksia? Ainakin minulla vaikutus on lähes joka kerta jonkinmoinen epämiellyttävä jomotus pään alueella. Ja ei, en kuvittele enkä ole vainoharhainen. Tämä ilmiö toistuu joka kerta kun teen noin 20 minuutin matkan wifillä varustetulla bussilla. Wifittömällä autolla matkustettaessa ilmiötä ei tapahdu.


Tuo taitaa kyllä olla jonkinlainen lume-efekti. Wifi on kuitenkin erittäin turvallinen. Omakohtaisia kokemuksia on, kun päivät (ja yöt) tulee vietettyä tukiasemien läheisyydessä eikä kyllä mitään oireita vielä ole.

----------


## Tompsoni

Vaikka WiFissä onkin huonoja puolia niin silti olen sen kannalla. Kohti nykyaikaa ollaan menossa vähitellen. Annetaan esimerkiksi Tallinna jossa on wifi-yhteyksiä melkein joka nurkassa. (wifi on myös hyvä varsinkin ulkomailla, taikka tietokoneen käyttöön tai niille joilla ei ole "pakettia" internetyhteydelle.)

----------


## Precise

Sähköovista: ne ovat erinomainen juttu. Varsinkin vanhemmissa paunulaisissa ovet tuntuvat jatkuvasti temppuilevan (eli eivät aukea tai mene kiinni). Omien kokemusteni mukaan sähköovet ovat nopeammat, toimintavarmemmat, "hienommat" ja vievät vähemmän tilaa.

WLAN-yhteyksistä: Pidän näitäkin hyvänä asiana. Tabletissani ei ole SIM-paikkaa, joten auton WLAN säästää puhelimeni akkua. Lisäksi käytän puhelimellanikin auton WLAN:a, sillä se on yleensä 3G-verkkoani nopeampi. Turisteilla ei ole yleensä käytössä matkapuhelinverkkoa, joten tämä auttaa myös heitä. Kieltämättä tehotkin voisivat olla pienemällä. Kerran ollessani lenkillä puhelimeni muodosti yhteyden varikolle ajamassa olleeseen Onnibussiin.

----------


## Eppu

Olen jyrkästi WiFiä vastaan. Ja järkisyistä, joita ei ole syytä vähätellä vaikka niistä ei kokisi oireita saavansakaan:

http://www.helsinginuutiset.fi/artik...tomia%E2%80%9D

----------


## Precise

Pirkkalan paunulaisessa ovi hajosi tänään sen verran pahasti, että kuljettaja joutui nousemaan paikaltaan ja korjailemaan muutaman minuutin ajan. Autonumeroa en muista, mutta Scaloja kuitenkin.

----------

